# Which Speed Cube Should I Get?



## ChaosWZ (Jul 6, 2009)

Well I was just wonder which would be the best speed cube

DIY Type B
Edison cube (where do I buy this? I can't find any:confused
Mini Diansheng

or should I just get over myself, put a type A core in my JSK clone and cube with that, because I really like my JSK clone alot however the damn screws fall out... my entire red side and the center just fall off when im in the middle of a solve, its getting rediculous so I just solve with orange infront now, but yeah which would be the best for speed solving. 

I use this Marine Silicon stuff on my cube (I stole it from my dads boat ^^) it works nicely, really nicely. So I figure its a good lube, I dont sand my cubes because I tried it once at the beach... didnt work well Idk if jones beach sand from long island is good though... made my cube feel grindy (store bought cube) I just solve it like 300+ times a day and after a day or two it feels really smooth. I have no life though =P

Anyway if you guys could tell me whats good and bad about these cubes that would be really helpful because I dont want to waste all my money on cubes...


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 6, 2009)

Type Bs are generally regarded as bad pure cubes. The Mini DS is, well, mini, so I don't think it would be good or legal. The Edison is very heavy and smooth, but I like it. Marine silicone should work. That said, just try different cubes. It's personal preference as to which is best. My personal preference would be the JSK clone with the Type A Core.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 6, 2009)

Edison or Mini-Diansheng.

Review on Edison:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12659

Review on Mini-Diansheng:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV6lOtDKS3U


----------



## Edmund (Jul 6, 2009)

Wait? Why Mini-Diansheng and not regular?


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 6, 2009)

What's regular?


----------



## lotsofsocks (Jul 6, 2009)

You should get a sudocube from wal mart or somewhere then break it in lube it with jigaloo then you have a perfect speed cube and put stickers/tiles on it!


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 6, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> What's regular?



He probably means the normal sized diansheng because there are also "mini" ones that are smaller.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 6, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > What's regular?
> ...



Yeah, and why is a mini better than a normal sized? Or are they all mini. Cause I use dianshengs and they feel normal sized.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 6, 2009)

There has been a lot of controversy to what the differences between Diansheng no.222 and no.333 are. I have always thought that the Diansheng no.222 was the one with the normal cubies and the no.333 the one with the cut cubies.

But I'm not so sure anymore. There seems to be conflicting info. I personally have never seen a normal sized DS with normal cubies.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 6, 2009)

Nick, I could sell you my edison when we see eachother (we're a town over yays) and that way you don't have to wait.


----------



## ChaosWZ (Jul 6, 2009)

That would be cool, anyway whered you get yours? I heard they only ship to korea >.< anyway i heard from u that mini dianshengs are really good speedcubes and I saw a video on youtube with erik getting some good times on it so yeah.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 6, 2009)

If you bothered to read this at all, you would know where to get one.

Review on Edison:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12659

Tribox: http://tribox.cart.fc2.com/?ca=2


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 6, 2009)

Wait a minute...did I get you wrongly or did u literally put sand in your cube to 'sand' it? Don't they mean using a sandpaper???


----------

